# Aufrüsten eines PC's



## denisSCR (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo, ich habe vor einen PC aufzurüsten. Ich habe bereits die gesamte Hardware rausgesucht und brauche eure Bestätigung dass ich nichts falsch gemacht habe 
Das momentane Mainboard hat ein Maß von 305 mm x 25 mm, sprich ATX-Formfaktor.

Hardware die ich rausgesucht habe:

*Netzteil:* PNL-TEC Rasurbo 450 W

*Mainboard:* MSI K9N NEO-F V2 AM2 NF520 ATX
Socket AM2, FSB: HyperTransport supporting speed up to 1GHz (2000MT/s), NVIDIA nForce 520 Chipset, DDR II 533/667/800, 4 DDR2 DIMMs up to 8GB, 1 PCI Express x16 slot, 2 PCI Express x1, 3 PCI slots

*CPU:* AMD ATHLON 64 LE-1640 2.6GHZ PIB - SKT AM2 1MB FSB1000 45W

*RAM: *Kingston ValueRAM DDR2 2GB 800MHz Non-ECC - 2GB 800MHz DDR2 Non-ECC CL6 DIMM

*Adapter: *Ultron Adapter IDE auf S-ATA - - Adapter für ein P-ATA Laufwerk auf einen S-ATA Anschluss- Kompatibel mit IDE Laufwerken (CD-ROM, DVD, Festplatte)- 3 Jahre Herstellergarantie- Systemvoraussetzungen: Windows 2000 (SP4+), XP,Server 2003, Vista/

Der PC besitzt 3 IDE Festplatten und 1 IDE Cd-Rom Laufwerk. Das neue Mainboard hat 1 IDE-Anschluss, der Rest SATA. Das heißt den einen IDE Slot kann ich für 1 Festplatte und das CD-Rom Laufwerk benutzen. Dann brauch ich ja noch 2 von den IDE-SATA Adaptern für die anderen Platten.

Spricht irgendwas gegen meinen Plan?


----------

